
An Elevator in the Great Pyramid of Egypt? The Hidden Tomb of Pharaoh Khufu? - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYBYGV0OKMU
======
peter_d_sherman
>"There are in fact two different hypotheses out there that claim that there
is at least one elevator shaft within the great pyramid.

One theory says that elevator shafts were used for construction, something
that Bob Crielly has done a great deal of work on, but another is that a
hidden elevator shaft hides the elusive remains of Pharaoh Khufu, and this is
the hypothesis I’ll be focusing on in this video."

[...]

Sources:

Russian website: [http://cheops.su/](http://cheops.su/)

Bob Crielly's book: [http://bit.ly/BobCrielly](http://bit.ly/BobCrielly) "

